# Project RGS 41!



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

This is a small update. I have now finished assemblling the majority of my new headlight. The barrell is 3/4" PVC conduit, the shade and trim is styrene, the reflector is from a mini mag light, and the ring the reflector sits in I made from brass flat stock. The number boards are the only thing left over from the original light. But I did have to cut them in half to make them short enough.

http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j...il4114.jpg

This pic shows the front of the loco with the new light and the snow plow and the braces mached up.
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j...il4115.jpg


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Looks impressive! I like the idea of using the reflector from a small mag light. Great thinking!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good! Are you going to use the older lettering or the "Sunrise Herald?" I saw the pics of RGS #41 with the modified K-27 snowplow over on the NGDF and the lettering was the older style.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

I also saw your pictures of #41 on the NGDF and your engine is coming right along. Nice project! I need to get out to Knotts to meet you some day.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, apparently I missed discussion at the beginning of your project. Is this engine live steam or electric? The reason for asking is that I also used reflectors from mini flashlights when electrifying the headlights on my live steam Shay. after a particularly long running session, I found the front reflector melted from heat off the smokebox. If you are running steam, some heat shielding under the light or inside top of the smokebox might prevent this happening to you. 
Your work looksvery nice. 

Larry


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys! 
Steve the pics from the NGDF are from about 48-49. This would be post sunrise. I did think about modeling my 41 in this paint job, but ultimately I realised that I love the Sunrise herald to much. So sunrise it is! Or will be. Much like she is today. 
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j...estle4.jpg
Soon I will have a pic to share that shows just what my 41 will look like. I don't have a scanner so im getting my friend to do it. its a shot of 41 in 1942 sitting hot outside the Rico engine house. 

Gary just let me know when you want to come out. 

Larry my 41 is a sparky. Thank for the info though. how does your light look when its lit up? I have yet to electrifie mine.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

ok I called my friend last night and asked him to scanne the picture of 41 I wanted and here it is.
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j...-19422.jpg
Thsi photo was scanned from RGS story vol 10. This is 41 in Rico 1942.

This photo is also my inspiration. This is what my 41 will look like when im done. 20'' Pyle national headlight(off of RGS 25) k-27 snow plow two 9-1/2 inch air pumps, the sunrise herald, ect. This is also my favorite picture of 41!


----------

